# تلفزيون جديد الفاير فوكس



## مورا مارون (26 يونيو 2010)

أقدم إلى حضراتكم إضافة خاصة بالفايرفوكس وتتمثل في تليفزيون فيه 
  القنوات العالمية والمحلية لكم 

 إليكم الإضافة  








 




 




 






​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يونيو 2010)

لذيذ فعلا وجايب سات 7
شكرا يا مورا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*فين الاضافات دي


مفيش حاجه باينه عندي​*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يونيو 2010)

جرب من هنا يا مايكل http://toolbar.tv-fox.com/tv-fox.xpi  بس المشكله انى اديت اللينك لكذا حد و مش بيجمع معاهم مع انى شغال معايا وضيفته عادى ودى صوره من جهازى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*مش شغال معايا يا مينا​*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يونيو 2010)

جرب تنزل نت فروم ورك البرنامج ده ممكن يكون المشكله منه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة منه واشكرك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> جرب تنزل نت فروم ورك البرنامج ده ممكن يكون المشكله منه





*موجود طبعا ياحبي


تقريبا المشكله في اللنك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يونيو 2010)

اي يا مايكل انحلت المشكلة ولا لسه ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2010)

*لسه يا مورا


يبقي الحال علي ماهو عليه​*


----------



## مورا مارون (1 يوليو 2010)

http://toolbar.tv-fox.com/tv-fox.xpi

ونزل ابديت بلاول للفاير فوكس 
وخبرني


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

TV-lanD



TV KIDO'Z TV













>>


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يوليو 2010)




----------

